# Outdoor aviary



## fatfrog (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi i just wanted to know what reptiles can be cept in an outdoor aviary i'v seen water dragons in some but thats all and if i keep a water dragon in it what do i need to do?


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 1, 2009)

iv got coastal carpets in my aviarys


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 1, 2009)

here's a couple of photos, but the species would depend on your environment you live in..not all animals can be kept outdoors.


----------



## Already_Gone (Feb 1, 2009)

nice diamond u got there bro


----------



## snakey001 (Feb 1, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> here's a couple of photos, but the species would depend on your environment you live in..not all animals can be kept outdoors.


 

Looks sweet I love then all!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 1, 2009)

i've got eastern blueys, water dragons , eastern snake neck turtles had a eastern beardie in that will be going back in. and hoping to have diamonds outdoors in a few yrs.

have also seen landmullets,alpine blotched blueys,cunningham skinks , coastals and lacies outdoors


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok thanks to everyone i think i'll keep a coastal but i need to know what i need what do i put on the floor and how to set it up thanks i'll probably be geting my first snake at the castle hill show so i'v got some time to set up the cage


----------



## melgalea (Feb 1, 2009)

u wont b able to put the snake outside until it is almost adult size.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 1, 2009)

zoocam said:


> u wont b able to put the snake outside until it is almost adult size.


 
Thats not true at all....just a smaller aviary.


----------



## melgalea (Feb 1, 2009)

i sure wouldnt be putting a hatchy in a outside aviary. but hey thats just my opnion.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 1, 2009)

Valid it maybe, however I have had juv diamonds and coastals outside now problem at all, it's a natural way of life.


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 1, 2009)

The holes in the cage are huge so i'll probably be getting an adult is that ok or shuld i just get a baby and put it in a smaller birg cage


----------



## dougie210 (Feb 1, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> here's a couple of photos, but the species would depend on your environment you live in..not all animals can be kept outdoors.


 Lovvvv that bredli and diamond!!!!!


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2009)

be careful using small avairys,just like housing reptiles indoors u need to create a temp gradient,in cold weather they need insulated shelter,and in hot weather u need to provide areas to escape the heat,i wouldnt recomend hatchy pythons outdoors,easier to keep track of them indoors


----------



## melgalea (Feb 2, 2009)

i would suggest getting a smaller python, then u can watch it grow. keep it inside till its a bit bigger then put it outside. 

p.s ecosnake. ur enclosures are great ;-)


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

when i get my lacie im gonna have him out doors in summer and spring then indoors autumn and winter. SA weather is so tempramental and when it rains it rains alot in winter and it gets really cold but our summers can get to 47 out of the shade.


----------

